# 1982 Kuwahara E.T.



## RECORDASE (Oct 10, 2017)

My holly grail ,KUWAHARA E.T,1982 fully restored...!

Greetings from bankrupted Greece all..!
Its been a while since i last posted here 
and i am really glad that after a whole year,
i finished restoring my childhood bike.
I hope you ll enjoy what i ve done with it!
every part of the 1982,Kuwahara e.t. is genuine,except the tires i m still trying to find on line..
cheers!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 11, 2017)

Hell yeah! I wanted one so bad. Kool bike man!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 12, 2017)

Too cool, great job!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 18, 2017)

RECORDASE said:


> My holly grail ,KUWAHARA E.T,1982 fully restored...!
> 
> Greetings from bankrupted Greece all..!
> Its been a while since i last posted here
> ...



Awesome bike! Great job on the resto!


----------

